
Decker – Pen Test Orchestration - stevenaldinger
https://github.com/stevenaldinger/decker
======
stevenaldinger
This tool lets you write vulnerability scans and pen testing as declarative
code in the same language Terraform uses.

Decker supports common security tools and takes a config file that's written
declaratively (vs procedural paradigm) and regardless of what order tools are
listed in, it determines what order things need to run in and then can make
decisions based on the outputs of the tools that ran first.

As an example, it might scan a host with NMAP and if port 443 is open, it'll
run SSLScan.

